# Game Thread: Minnesota vs. Sacramento



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*vs.* 

*Minnesota Timberwolves (11-6) vs. Sacramento Kings (13-5)
Target Center, Friday December 10th, 2004
7:00pm PT, KSTC/NBALP *

*Probable Starters*

<center>




































*Mark Madsen/Kevin Garnett/Wally Szczerbiak/Latrell Sprewell/Sam Cassell **





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Doug Christie/Mike Bibby* </center>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings forum game thread :wave:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I :gopray: that we win this one. 

*Kings 97*
Wolves 93

*CWebb 20pts 14rbs 3blks*
Peja 17pts


KG 22pts 18rbs


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Minnesota still has another game tonight, so let's not jump the gun too soon.  


This two teams are really starting to develop a little rivalry, because every time they play it's been real intense. Should be a great game to watch.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Minnesota still has another game tonight, so let's not jump the gun too soon.


Whoops, sorry about that. I must have missed it when I was looking at timberwolves.com .

You can lock this thread until the other game is over if you want...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> Whoops, sorry about that. I must have missed it when I was looking at timberwolves.com .
> ...






There's no need to lock it. Anyway, I'm sure Minnesota fans are more eager about this matchup than the matchup tonight vs. Philly.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think we can beat the kings again. It will be another great one!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Season series 1-1 :yes:


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Wow, what a test for both teams.

T-Wolves and Kings again?

Sacramento has only lost once in like 13 games, and that's against the Wolves. I'm sure the Kings want this one bad. It's going to be a tough game for both teams, just as it is everytime they match up. 

KG always has a big game against the Kings, and I can see him grab another 20/20, possibly 30/20.

Eddie Griffin has been playing well. He needs to step in and grab rebounds, block shots, play defense on Webber/Miller or whoever he is guarding. Take his shots, not force them. Allow Spree/Sam to get into their flow and we should be set.

If Peja/Bibby/Jackson have a big game, it could be a long night. Who am I kidding Jackson IS going to have a big game against the Wolves, as always.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

garnett put up big #'s against the kings right now as usualy but no one else is really contributing  
29/16/5/3 steals then our next leading scorers r sam-11 wally-10 and griffen just hit his first three(1-4)he has 16...then it drops off to 6-4-4-4-3  spree is having a terrible night 1-6 ....casell isnt great either 5-12 :| but they r on a run right now but sac calls a timeout so lets get a win now!!!!


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Man. 

I don't know what Flip is thinking.

Troy is playing in the fourth quarter and Cassell is on the bench?

Troy and Wally are playing like crap. Again, I don't know why we just don't trade Wally and keep Fred Clutchberg and let him play Wally's minutes. Wolves take the lead with Fred's three-ball.

Troy has got to be the worst Point Guard in the NBA this season. I haven't seen a basketball player play as badly as him, it's disgusting.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

troy made a cpl nice shots here and looks like wolves will win ....kg huge game again  with 51 secs up by 10 
kg- 35 points 
17 boards
9 dimes
4 steals fabuolus game once again


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

game over!!!113-105 kg falls short of a td again! lol o well he had 35/18/9/4 so damn good game hoiberg had 11 points griffin 18 sam 15 troy 8 and wally 10 so pretty good game tonight glad to get a win again


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Good win for the Wolves. This was a statement game. Beating the Kings, who've won their last 13 of 15 games. Only losses were to the Wolves. Eddie Griffin was the missing piece. 

Griffin deserves the recognition he has gotten this season. He's been playing GREAT with KG. Hitting the three ball, grabbing rebounds, blocking shots. 

Our bench just played tremendous basketball. 

Troy is like a racecar without a driver. His stats are deceiving. Sure 4/6 shooting and 8 points don't look that bad, but FIVE FOULS in 16 minutes and giving up so many points on the defensive end hurt the Wolves a bit. 

It is no coincidence that when Troy went to the bench that we finally made our run, and ultimately won the game.

I do hope we somehow get rid of Troy and sign Bobby Jackson this coming offseason, as I hope he still wants to play in MN.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

man i wish i wouldve seen the game but i had a story to wirte for my schools b ball team. Nice a huge win for the wolves. this is great!!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kevin Garnett is freaking unbelieveable. My Goodness...look at his production day in, day out. Truly the MVP.

Hats off to him! :headbang:


----------

